# Vizsla sheeding.



## snydemc (Feb 2, 2018)

We targeted the Vizsla breed in part because we thought that were a minimal shedding breed. We love our 3-year old female (Rubie), all of the other traits as expected she has, just not the lack of shedding. Can anyone enlighten me on this subject?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Any dog that has hair sheds, but vizslas do shed less than most breeds.
I do brush mine, and it cuts down on the amount of hair on my clothes. 
About once a year, mine will blow their coat. I can brush small piles of hair off of them.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine is only 1.5 years old, but has blown his coat 4-5 times already. I am hoping for a slow down as he ages, but in the meantime a good daily brush helps while it is going on. Really, I found my fingers can do as well as any brush I have found. Maybe I just haven't found the right brush.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I learned that the Vizsla will shed to a greater degree when nervous, like riding in the car, or going to the vet, etc... I have found that to be true... check it out...
They shed, but they don't smell...
My house and furniture has very little Vizsla hair on it, but the inside of my car is covered with little red hairs... and they as hard as the dickens to get vacuumed up!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Anything with hair sheds. And seasonally, too. The diff is that the V's hairs are smaller so it seems less, but the actual number of hair strands probably isn't that much different.

If you brush them out periodically you can at least contain some of it, especially in the spring when it naturally occurs.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, they still shed. Compared to a high-shedding breed, like a Husky or Lab, how much a Vizsla sheds is nothing, though! Our cats shed more than our Vizsla does. 
We haven't found a brush that seems to work with Vizlas short coat, but rubbing them down with a cloth, or vigorously scratching them (which they love) works well at getting off all the loose hair. Do this outside, of course.


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

I have found the soft short rubber bristle gloves (designed for washing dog) are helpful, they grip and loosen the small hairs. I do this outside. I also use a sticky roller rather than vacuum, we are lucky having light colour furniture it doesn’t show as much


----------

